# zusammenstellung meines Gaming PC



## martin-schulz (21. August 2008)

zusammenstellung meines Gaming PC 
Ich weiss das ihr soetwas bestimmt fast jeden Tag gefragt werdet, aber ich bin nun mal nihct der OC experte.
Ich möchte mir einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen, bitte sagt mir was ihr von meiner HW zusammenstellung haltet.

1x EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI 
1x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX
1x OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1800 Kit (OCZ3N1800SR4GK, SLI-Ready Edition)
2x ASUS ENGTX260 TOP/HTDP 260 GTX 896MB GDDR3 PCIe2.0
1x Prozessorkühler NOISEBLOCKER Cool Scraper 3.0

euch vielen lieben dank für euhre Tipps.
LG Martin


----------



## ArtificialPro (22. August 2008)

Bin zwar kein Experte^^ aber ich erlaube mir was dazu zu sagen  

Also: Ich würde statt 1x4GB lieber 2x2GB oder 4x1GB nehmen...

2x260 ist wohl überdimensioniert. Spar das Geld lieber für wichtigere Dinge 

LG AP


----------



## martin-schulz (22. August 2008)

Hey ArtificialPro

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Was ist der vorteil wenn ich den Ramm splitte?


----------



## ArtificialPro (22. August 2008)

Ich denke mal das dann die Daten schneller auf die 4GB verteilt werden können. Als würde man eine Badewanne statt mit einem Eimer füllen möchte, mit 4 Eimern befüllt ^^

Wie viel Geld haste eig für den Rechner eingeplant?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

Ich würde dir jetzt auch von 2 Grakas abraten. Kauf dir dafür lieber ein paar Games mehr , der Preis/Leistungs Faktor stimmt da nicht....


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

2 Ram Riegel für DualChannel - ist n bissel schneller im Zugriff, als* 2x2GB als Kit*. Und die 2 Grafikkarten machen nur Eines : Geld verpulvern und Streß bereiten, wenn es mit dem SLI nicht so richtig will. Also eher zu einer *Nvidia 280* greifen oder gleich zu einer *ATI 4870*. Somit muss es auch kein SLI-Board sein ( keine Ahnung, wieviel es kostet ), greif doch zu nem Asus P5E,* P5Q* oder Gigabyte *P35-DS3R*.

Und die Quad-Prozessoren, naja, altes Thema.. Es sind immer noch zu wenige Spiele, die Multithreading unterstützen. Da würd ich doch 150Eur sparen und anstatt des Q9550 ein E8400 nehmen.

Wie sieht es mit dem Netzteil aus ? 500W BeQuiet! oder Enermax ? Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den "Billig"-NTn von LC-Power gemacht.

Welche Spiele sind denn Deine Lieblinge ?

mfg chmee


----------



## martin-schulz (22. August 2008)

Moin Moin

also ich dachte da so an 1500 bis 2000 €.
Momentan bin ich in einem "Call Of Duty2, 4, 5" Clan, ich spiele aber auch alle anderen aktuellen spiele.

Also als farzit meint Ihr das dies für einen Higend PC zuviel ist.

Ich hatte mich erst für das ASUS P5Q-E / Deluxe entschieden, aber der support mein das man da im SLI nur 2 ATI karten nutzen kann. 
Der nächste Punkt wäre der das ich den PC auchnoch gerne übertakten möchte.


----------



## ArtificialPro (22. August 2008)

Also Quadcore, joar, wie Chmee sagt, altes Thema. Ich hab einen und merke in sachen  Prozessor keine defiziete. In Zukunft könnte es sich lohnen, könnte...

Hast du denn schon Bildschirm Tastatur Mouse und Sound system? Wenn nicht dann solltest du dafür auch noch Geld einplanen.

LG AP


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Hmm, die Quadcores sind schlechter zu übertakten als die Dualcores. Und : Umso höher der Verkaufs-FSB, desto weniger lässt sich noch machen. Dann würde ich eher einen E7200 nehmen mit einer FSB von 266(1066) und einem Multiplikator von 9,5. Das würde wieder heißen, wenn Du den auf FSB 333 setzt, bist Du bei 3,16GHz - bei einem FSB von 400 ( sehr gut möglich ) wärst Du schon bei 3,8GHz.

Im Vergleich dazu läuft der Q9550 mit FSB 333 und Multiplikator 8,5.
Heisst also, bei FSB 400 bist Du bei 3,4GHz. 

Der E8400 mit FSB333 hat Multi 9. Ergo 3,6GHz bei FSB400.

Naja, in meinen Augen viel zu viel Geld für einen Spiele-Rechner !
Sauber spielen kann man schon ab etwa 800 Euro.

Meine Erkenntnis:
*Mit ein bissel Geld bekommst Du 90% der Power,
für die letzten 10% muss man sehr viel Geld ausgeben.*

Da es Dein Geld ist, soll meine Meinung egal sein, aber ich werde hier aufgrund meiner moralischen Prinzipien nicht mehr weiterhelfen, da man für das Geld wahrlich Besseres anstellen kann. zB die Eltern zum Essen einladen, Mutti Blumen kaufen, der Freundin n Kleid - kurzum Andere glücklich machen.

Ach ja, hier noch ein Link, wo Du sicherlich mehr Infos findest :
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/index.php

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Meine Erkenntnis:
> *Mit ein bissel Geld bekommst Du 90% der Power,
> für die letzten 10% muss man sehr viel Geld ausgeben.*



Als Diagramm ungefähr so. Außerdem hält der kleine "Vorsprung" für den du viel Geld investieren musstest nicht lang.


----------



## martin-schulz (22. August 2008)

Okay danke.

Was würdet ihr mir den raten.
Ich würde nur nicht gerne mit einem Aldi oder Lidl rechner zu Lanparty kommen.
Als Computer Firma hat man da einen ruf zu verlieren. 
;-)


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Und dann fragst Du uns nach Computerteilen ?

Entweder Du machst den Schw**zvergleich dort mit oder Du stehst über den Dingen.. Und Dein Rechner läuft trotzdem und Du fraggst sie alle. Das hat nämlich nix mit dem letzten - ach so teuren - FramePerSecond zu tun.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

martin-schulz hat gesagt.:


> Okay danke.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir den raten.
> Ich würde nur nicht gerne mit einem Aldi oder Lidl rechner zu Lanparty kommen.
> ...



Kauf dir doch ein schönes Gehäuse... Wenn du was her machen willst . Es wird doch noch viel auf Äußerlichkeiten wert gelegt. Entweder ein edles (z. B LianLi ) oder ein protziges (z. B. NZXT ) oder was ausgeflipptes, kommt darauf an wen du beeindrucken willst .


----------

